# Solved: Java 6 Update 13 Install and Uninstall missing file



## Zinfan (May 18, 2009)

Java 6 Update 13 did not work with games. Read to uninstall all previous versions, did that but did not work. Used Sys. Restore which crashed during running. Ghost files of all Java were there. Used JavRa and Windows Cleaner to remove them but Java 6 update 13 ghost remained but would not work. Java control panel would not open. Installed Java 6 and can access JCP through programs/Java/Bin. 

No matter if I try to uninstall or reinstall Java 6 update 13 I receive the message that it cannot find jre1.6.0_10-c.msi. Installing Java 6 update 10 did not work. Using Revo I received the same message that it needed jre1.6.0_10-c.msi to uninstall.

Any idea how I can get jre1.6.0_10-c.msi on my system so I can uninstall or install Java 6 Update 13?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

uninstall all java listed on the add/remove program ,RESTART ,download and run javaRA ,this will delete any old java files ,RESART, download and install the new java 6-13.

http://majorgeeks.com/JavaRa_d5967.html

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## Zinfan (May 18, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. Had already tried the fixes you suggested but tried them again. Still no luck.

I uninstalled Java 6 but again when I tried to uninstall Java 6 Update 13 that is stuck in my add/remove programs as a ghost file I was again told it cannot find jre1.6.0_10-c.msi installation package.

I then downloaded JavRa and ran that program, restarted and downloaded Java 6 Update 13 and received the message that I already had Java 6 Update 13 installed and do I want to reinstall it. I said yes and when it started uninstalling to reinstall it said it cannot find jre1.6.0_10-c.msi installation package. 

I searched for any JRE files I could on my drive and found prefetch files for Java 6 and Java 6 Update 13 and Patch.JRE.exe Prefetch file...can I delete these?

Also found a folder jre1.6.0.b105 from April that has 3 core.zip files full of Java items in Bin files. It was located in Program Files/Common Files. 

Not sure what to do now.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i never had that problem ,sorry.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Follow these steps in this order:

Go into Add Or Remove Programs and uninstall are versions of Java that are present.

Go into C:\PROGRAM FILES and delete the entire JAVA folder.

Restart.

Install version 1.6.0.13.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zinfan (May 18, 2009)

Flavallee, I am fairly sure I had already deleted the Java Folder under Programs. I'm not home to double-check right now but will in a couple of hours.

Should I also delete the file that was in Programs/*Common Files/Java* and was not in the Java folder? (jre1.6.0.b105 from April that has 3 core.zip files full of Java items in Bin files.) Or should I leave that alone?

Thank you for your help


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Empty out that *Java* folder too. That's an old version.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Zinfan (May 18, 2009)

Okay I tried doing everything suggested. I also ran the windows install clean up program again and I was able to get rid of the old 1.6.0.13 ghost file in add/remove programs. I restarted and tried installing 1.6.0.13
again but it said "this software has already been installed on your system do you want to reinstall" so I said yes and then a new message saying "This action is only valid for products that are currently installed".

I looked online and found a few other people who had had that problem and the way they remedied it was to delete the following in the registry:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software> JavaSoft 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > Software> JavaSoft 

I tried that but was only able to delete the JavaSoft folder under the HKEY current user. Hoping that would help I tried installing Java again but that didn't work and I got the same messages. Any other ideas?


----------



## fredflintstone (Jun 5, 2009)

Have you tried to run the java removal tool JavaRa again? You can download it here: http://raproducts.org/

ALso, you can try these instructions:
http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-295773.php
http://www.helpwithwindows.com/WindowsXP/howto-21.html

Hope one of these help. I have the same problem and might just re-format


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know if it will help, but the very latest Sun Java version (6 Update 14 issued on 29th May) includes a routine to uninstall earlier versions, so it might be worth trying. It's the second one down on this page; http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp


----------



## Zinfan (May 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your input. 

TOGG thank you for letting me know about the new Java version. I kept thinking if only Java would come out with a new version maybe that would override all the leftover Java I was unable to remove from my system. 

It worked! The latest Sun Java version 6 Update 14 installed just fine and I am now up and running.


----------

